# web comic- Knights Chronicles



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 30, 2019)

this is my web comic Knights Chronicles, a world slowly dying at the hands of an evil tyrant the only hope for our world may lie in the hands of those once made to destroy it , this comic is done by me and me alone, and will god old pen and paper,  if you enjoy science fiction and or fantasy  this is a comic you will enjoy


read it here  Userpage of NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt
knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com: Knights Chronicles
Knights chronicles :: Broken Trust | Tapas
www.webtoons.com: Knights Chronicles


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 6, 2019)

the comic updates every  on Wednesday  here
www.deviantart.com: Knights chronicles To Protect (page5)
www.furaffinity.net: Knights chronicles To Protect (page5) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com: Knights Chronicles

every friday here
Knights chronicles :: Broken Trust | Tapas

and every Saturday here
www.webtoons.com: Knights Chronicles


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 6, 2020)

revival post i have recently started chapter 8 on my usual for new links

comic fury
tapas
webtoon


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 10, 2020)

here is all the cover art so far in order
 Arrival #1




Dominance #2



Birth #3



To protect #4



Broken Trust #5



 Promise #6



Rescue #7



 Warriors heart #8




free to read on
comic fury
tapas
webtoon


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 19, 2020)

just updated a new page on webtoon


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 1, 2021)

happy new year


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 7, 2021)

just uploaded the last page for comic #6 on FA








						Knights chronicles Promise (page37) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

previous https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39929136/. . . read more here http://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng.....title_no=34120. and help ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 28, 2021)

bump! bump! bump! bump!


 so you know chapter 7 is on FA and DA


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 18, 2021)

new pages are up on comic fury for chapter 8
new pages on DA and FA for chapter 7


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 5, 2021)

it's new page day








						Knights Chronicles
					

C8page24



					knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com
				











						Knights Chronicles
					

In the far future a ruthless tyrant from deep space took over the planet Earth,all seeming lost a group of warriors once made to destroy in the tyrants name now stand against him to not only free the world,but to redeem themselves.   updates every Wednesday




					www.webtoons.com
				











						Read Knights chronicles :: Warrior's heart | Tapas Comics
					

Read Knights chronicles and more premium Science fiction Comics now on Tapas!




					tapas.io


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 22, 2021)

in case you haven't known

https://tapas.io/series/Knights-chronicles/info
https://www.webtoons.com/.../knights-chronicles/list...
http://knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com/comics/273


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 26, 2021)

guess what day, what day it is ,update day, tell a friend 









						Knights Chronicles
					

In the far future a ruthless tyrant from deep space took over the planet Earth,all seeming lost a group of warriors once made to destroy in the tyrants name now stand against him to not only free the world,but to redeem themselves.   updates every Wednesday




					www.webtoons.com
				











						Read Knights chronicles | Tapas Web Comics
					

Read Knights chronicles and more premium Science fiction Comics now on Tapas!




					tapas.io
				



http://knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com/comics/274


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 3, 2021)

here is the volume cover i made for my on going series 




read it here
https://tapas.io/series/Knights-chronicles/info

https://www.webtoons.com/.../knights-chronicles/list...

http://knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com/comics/273


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 31, 2021)

so over the last year or so I redid chapter 1, check out the updated chapter 








						Knights Chronicles
					

cover



					knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com
				











						Read Knights chronicles | Tapas Web Comics
					

Read Knights chronicles and more premium Science fiction Comics now on Tapas!




					tapas.io
				











						Knights Chronicles
					

In the far future a ruthless tyrant from deep space took over the planet Earth,all seeming lost a group of warriors once made to destroy in the tyrants name now stand against him to not only free the world,but to redeem themselves.   updates every Wednesday




					www.webtoons.com


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Aug 18, 2021)

recently started uploading chapter 9 read it here









						Knights Chronicles
					

C11page03



					knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com
				











						Read Knights chronicles | Tapas Web Comics
					

Read Knights chronicles and more premium Science fiction Comics now on Tapas!




					tapas.io
				











						Knights Chronicles
					

In the far future a ruthless tyrant from deep space took over the planet Earth,all seeming lost a group of warriors once made to destroy in the tyrants name now stand against him to not only free the world,but to redeem themselves.   updates every Wednesday




					www.webtoons.com


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 29, 2021)

the comic is still going onward and upward 
https://knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com/comics/298
https://tapas.io/series/Knights-chronicles/info
https://www.webtoons.com/.../knights-chronicles/list...


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 10, 2021)

updated in DA and FA








						Knights chronicles Warrior's heart (page 05) by n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				











						Knights chronicles Warrior's Heart (page 05) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

previous https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43994290/. next https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44207528/. . read more here http://www.webtoo ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 23, 2021)

Cool art work. I'll have to remember to check this out : )


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 23, 2021)

KiokuChan said:


> Cool art work. I'll have to remember to check this out : )


hope you enjoy and share it around to


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Nov 28, 2021)

page uploaded to DA and FA


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 11, 2021)

some new art for Venom Thorn aka the Toxin knight 












						Venom Thorn- the toxin knight by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

She might look like a fairy ,but Venom Thorn is a strong willed ,somewhat stubborn warrior with the power of life ,her cholrokinetic pow ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 25, 2021)

merry Christmas everyone


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 7, 2022)

here is hoping everyone is ready for this new year


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 16, 2022)

bumpety bump  just updated  with a new page 








						Knights chronicles Warrior's Heart (page 18) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

previous https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45421029/. next https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45631051/. . read more here http://www.webtoo ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 1, 2022)

happy lunar new year


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 16, 2022)

hope all had a fun v day


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 23, 2022)

just to let everyone know a new page to ym series is uploaded every Wednesday on these 









						Knights Chronicles
					

C11page03



					knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com
				











						Read Knights chronicles | Tapas Web Comics
					

Read Knights chronicles and more premium Science fiction Comics now on Tapas!




					tapas.io
				











						Knights Chronicles
					

In the far future a ruthless tyrant from deep space took over the planet Earth,all seeming lost a group of warriors once made to destroy in the tyrants name now stand against him to not only free the world,but to redeem themselves.   updates every Wednesday




					www.webtoons.com


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 13, 2022)

heres a cool design for my comic series


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 13, 2022)

a big update,last week  chapter 10 has started,and chapter 2 got redone so check them out








						Knights Chronicles
					

C11page03



					knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com
				











						Read Knights chronicles | Tapas Web Comics
					

Read Knights chronicles and more premium Science fiction Comics now on Tapas!




					tapas.io
				











						Knights Chronicles
					

In the far future a ruthless tyrant from deep space took over the planet Earth,all seeming lost a group of warriors once made to destroy in the tyrants name now stand against him to not only free the world,but to redeem themselves.   updates every Wednesday




					www.webtoons.com


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 22, 2022)

chappter 9 is starting up 








						Knights Chronicles Past and present (cover) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

next https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47323478/. . read more here http://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng.....title_no=34120. and help suppo ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## GottyFox (May 22, 2022)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> chappter 9 is starting up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know much but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 22, 2022)

GottyFox said:


> I don't know much but I'm looking forward to it!


  enjoy


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 30, 2022)

chapter 9 is finished, next week come chapter 10 reunion













						Knights Chronicles Past and present (page 35) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

previous https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49544775/. . . read more here http://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng.....title_no=34120. and help ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 4, 2022)

chapter 11 just started up on 
https://knights-chronicles.thecomicseries.com/
https://tapas.io/series/Knights-chronicles/info
https://www.webtoons.com/.../knights-chronicles/list...


----------

